
Learn Javascript In Manga - fogus
http://asiajin.com/blog/2010/06/21/learn-javascript-in-manga/
======
d0m
Seriously, if it were in english, I would look forward to it. I remember - I
think it's the magic bus? (that's a french translation) -, I thought it was
awesome to understand how the body works. I mean, book like that can really
help unmotivated students to focus and read whatever they have to read each
days.

And while I'm here, I do think that actual games could inclure a bit more of
educationnal purpose so that teenagers playing it would learn important stuff
by osmosis.

------
jcl
I have fond memories of "Japan, Inc." -- a manga introduction to 1980's
economics. It was one of the few manga stocked by our local library in the
time before English-language manga really became popular.

[http://www.amazon.com/Japan-Inc-Introduction-Japanese-
Econom...](http://www.amazon.com/Japan-Inc-Introduction-Japanese-
Economics/dp/0520062892)

------
robobenjie
I think that is fantastic. Human brains are wired to learn and understand
stories. The are incredibly compelling to us. I think this would me a much
easier way to learn things. How many people can remember esoteric facts about
starwars that they internalized just because they were associated with a
resonant story

------
brianmwang
I've run into those "The Manga Guide to..." books before and I instantly loved
the idea. I would venture to say that quite a few nerdy types would enjoy
learning certain subjects using these books as primers, especially if
beginning at a young age.

------
trebor
The first time I saw one of these titles I rolled my eyes; I still haven't
stopped doing that...

